# New budgie flight problems



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I just got a pair of beautiful female budgies today and ofcourse I noticed a problem with one of the girls as soon as I got them home; She can't fly. She turns her tail straight to the right as she flies. Her left wing seems to bother her but I can't really feel any fractures or anything. Other than that she seems healthy but with slightly under developed flight muscles.Should I wait for a few days and see how she does? Or just return her to the store so they can have a vet check her out?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Does she have all of her flight feathers on both wings? If she has been clipped, this would explain her clumsiness in flying.
Does this store have a qualified avian vet specialist?
If you would like to have both of your new girls checked, it would be best to have them seen by an avian vet.


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

They are not clipped. The other female is a strong flyer. I've not checked all of the feathers thoroughly since handling her stressed her out so much. The store uses the same vet as I do. I'm going to have to return her if her problem is permanent. I can't keep on rescuing her all the time after she's fallen down.. She is very nice though so I feel really bad that she has this problem. I already have one handicapped bird but don't want another one of I can help it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm wishing all the best for this budgie girl. If she can't be with you, then may she find a new loving home soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you do not wish to have another budgie with a "handicap", the kindest thing you can do is return her to the store immediately.

Simply because she can not fly does not prevent her from being able to live a happy, healthy and long life with an owner who is willing to give her the care she needs and deserves. 
I do hope she will soon be adopted by someone who is willing and able to give her a safe and loving home.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I agree with aluz and faerybee as well.I truly hope the sweet little budgie will find someone who will give it the best care possible.I wish you well,blessings to you.:green pied:


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I think you misunderstood me. I am willing to wait and see how she manages things and if she just has some feathers that are bad, but as this is the third bird that has been hurt or sick from that same store, I feel that they really need to take responsibility and at least pay for the vet. My other bird manages things fine and knows how to handle herself in this environment. The new bird does not. It might be better for her if her injury is permanent to find a home with just a few birds and a smaller cage so that she does not get into dangerous situations.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh dear my apologies on that.I got you now.thanks for correcting me lol.blessings and oopsie on me hehehe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Sabine.L said:



I think you misunderstood me. I am willing to wait and see how she manages things and if she just has some feathers that are bad, but as this is the third bird that has been hurt or sick from that same store, I feel that they really need to take responsibility and at least pay for the vet. My other bird manages things fine and knows how to handle herself in this environment. The new bird does not. It might be better for her if her injury is permanent to find a home with just a few birds and a smaller cage so that she does not get into dangerous situations.

Click to expand...

I do not believe I misunderstood.

In my post I expressed that since you do not wish to have another handicapped budgie



Sabine.L said:



I'm going to have to return her if her problem is permanent. I can't keep on rescuing her all the time after she's fallen down.. She is very nice though so I feel really bad that she has this problem. I already have one handicapped bird but don't want another one of I can help it.

Click to expand...

then this little one would be better off in a home that can give her the care and attention that she needs.

That seems to be what you've just reiterated in your last post. 

May I ask why you would chose to purchase birds from a pet shop that has a proven record of selling injured or diseased birds since you indicate you already have two from that shop that have/had problems?*


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

In my country keeping birds is not that common and breeding is really small-scale and not controlled in any way. Finding a good breeder is very difficult. I've heard of "reputable" breeders selling diseases birds that have died within a month and other birds in that same flock have died not long after. They are not controlled in any way and do not legally have to do anything about it unless it's proven that they are doing something illegal. I trust the store way more. I can freely go back there and they listen to my complaints and actually do something about it. 

I came to this forum to find out if anyone else has experienced this kind of flight problem before and if it can be fixed so that my new bird can enjoy a healthy life with me


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you have any photos of the bird? Does the "odd" wing hang down a bit when she's all tucked up?

If she just fledged late or didn't learnt I fly for some reason, this is easily corrected. You can use a large target (such as a bed) and stand a few inches away with her on your hand; drop your hand a bit so she flaps to the surface. Then move a bit further away, etc etc. eventually she will be able to fly a good distance, and then you'll want to try turning before having her fly so she has to learn to change direction...once all that is accomplished then you can move to smaller targets and she will be good to go. 

A parrot without flight capability can still climb and get around quite easily so she isn't too terribly off even if her wing is broken or damaged in some way. As long as the shop will express to buyers about her handicap, then she would find a new loving home in no time, I bet!


----------



## Lifary (Mar 16, 2016)

But I seen budgies having fly problems when we had old budgies 20 years ago
Few newborn budgies had this problem but it passed with time,
It's common sickness here in Scandinavia , on vet site there is about it and it's fixable 
It's not sickness that can pass to other birds, I believe budgie will get better.
Maybe when budgie was little laying one on another she was under them and it coas it


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I got to feel the wing properly today and I'm sad to say it has been broken at some point. I could feel a large bump where there should be none. My other bird has the same thing but her wing is visibly crooked. I will contact the store and see what they say and then call the vet for consultation, but I don't believe anything can be done.

The good news is that she is a young bird and her wing is not crooked. She might learn how to use it better with time. Taming her will be of utmost importance because she now slips under the couch and in between the wall and radiator or behind furniture whenever she falls down. My other bird waits for me to come and pick her up. It would be nice if she could also teach the new girl how to move around. I'm really torn now on what to do. Will she be fine in this environment or will she need something a bit smaller with less birds?


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

She will be fine in any home as long as the cage walls have a decent amount of horizontal bars.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

With the proper love and care, any budgie can live in any situation  

She will be just fine even if it turns out she can never fly as long as you provide her with places to climb and a cage setup she can easily access through climbing. It's best she's caged separately to accommodate her needs, but there's no reason that after quarantine she can't have out-of cage time with the others. Perhaps a nice play gym would help her, too. 

Try not to feel defensive that we're "asking you to explain yourself"--there's really no better way to understand the situation than to ask questions so we can better act on the facts.


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

The store will pay for the vet visit so I'm happy with that. She has an appointment on Wednesday. I will have to return her to the store and they will take her to the vet and take care of the bill and after the visit I get her back. I wish I could hear what the vet has to say. They felt really bad about the situation at the store and will check on how the birds are being transported, since this seems to happen before the birds reach the store and the injuries are healing or healed when they arrive. Birds are being transported in larger amounts from abroad and divided between several stores. Other birds probably also have the same problem across the country. I hope they fix whatever they are doing wrong during transport so that this will not happen again. I also hope they learn to really look at the birds at the store and how they move so that they would notice any problems early on. Fingers crossed that her wing can be fixed.


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

It could have been injured during transport, fledging, or even while in the nest if the parent birds sit too tight while the the chick's bones are still flexible/soft. It would be hard to say without being present when the injury occurred. I'm glad you're giving this handicapped chick a home. <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's wonderful the little budgie is going to be enjoying a safe and loving home with you. :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear you're doing everything you can to ensure this little one gets the care she needs  

I hope to see lots more of her around here, I'm sure she'll be very happy with you


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

Update: She's been to the avian vet and as I feared she has an old fracture on her left elbow that has completely healed making the joint very stiff. Also other than being a bit flat chested  (nothing wrong with that) she is in good shape. She seems to be around 4 months old and was very shy. After the visit to the vet though she has toughened up a lot. Maybe she has had enough of all of this. Hehe! I got to adopt her free of charge plus she got a health check so I'm very pleased with how this was handled. The vet guessed she was probably injured when she was a baby. With her new attitude I believe she will do absolutely great in this flock. She is also a very fast learner. She is absolutely beautiful, I need to get a proper picture of her but she is very camera why. She is a grey opaline and I'm not 100% sure but she looks like a cinnamon. Her markings are light but not as light as a greywing but not clearly brownish. Her cheek patches are a very pale blue.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to get a good diagnosis from the avian vet! I'm sorry to hear it is an improperly healed fracture, but it sounds she's healthy, happy, and will thrive under your care 

How wonderful you were able to adopt her free of charge--I know she's now has a great home :hug:

I can't wait to see pictures of her, she sounds like a beautiful girl. What's her name? :albino:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for updating on your budgie girl. It's good to know that the vet visit went well and she has been adjusting well to your home. 
I'm wishing you many happy years with this budgie girl and her flock mates.


----------



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking of naming her Usva which means mist in Finnish. That is what she reminds me of. ? My other girl is a lutino. She is the brightest yellow I have ever seen. I have to think of a name for her.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a beautiful name!  

I'm sure any name you choose will be perfect


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I am so glad you decided to bravely take care of her. Budgies are like candy, once you meet with them it is almost impossible to give them away  I am sometimes really tempted to have a bright yellow lutino  If I had a lutino, I would name her "Lemon" lol When you get a chance and your babies ready for the photo shoot, can't wait to see their pix !


----------

